# I am going crazy



## sparkle4 (Jun 12, 2010)

Dear god help me today.

Hubby is taking the last of his things and I am a mess. One min mad at him and yelling and the next crying saying why. I know this is not good, but I dont know what else to do. I am sure he thinks "wow I cant wait to get away from that crazy B....


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

Sparkle,

You will have these moments. You just can't let your emotions consume you. Let them flow through you and let it go. Try to get out of the house. Do something for yourself, anything.

Peace.


----------



## solostinarizona (Jun 21, 2010)

Sparkle, my W came by today and picked up her stuff too. I know it's hard, just know your not alone and other people are going through the same thing. The best advice I can give you is stay strong and try to do something for yourself.


----------



## Wetcheeks (Feb 1, 2010)

Sparkle, I am sorry your are going through such pain right now...try and remember that this (sense of crushing pain) too will pass; I agree FeelingA is absolutely right, you can't allow your emotions to burn you up in their fire (pain, guilt, fear, etc) and they can...it's okay to cry and give yourself time to do that but then make a promise to yourself that once that set time to cry is up, you will get up and do something productive (even if your heart isn't in it) take a walk and keep walking until you find something beautiful...a flower, a cloud, a playing child, a beautiful dress but keep walking until you see something beautiful...just for today find something that speaks of beauty...and peace. And write back tonight or tomorrow and let us know how you are doing...


----------



## sparkle4 (Jun 12, 2010)

I am feeling a little better. He has almost all of his stuff except his big tv he has to find help to move. After he left I spent about an hour letting it all out then took some sleeping pills cause I only had 1 hour of sleep all night. I slept for a 4 hrs. I woke up and went for a walk and pulled out bushes I have always hated in my yard. (He liked them) Exercise really does help with some of the anxiety. So for now I am ok. We go to our first marriage counceling apt tomarrow, we will see how that goes. 

Thank you everyone for all of your support I dont know what I would have done with out this group.


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

Focus on yourself. Look for that one thing that will make you happy, that will give you peace. Once you have found tranquility, you will be able to work on your marriage if your husband is willing. Yes the pain is fresh, but you have to pull yourself together and move on. Who knows what 3, 6 months from now will be like. Have faith.


----------



## CodeNameBob (Jun 3, 2010)

Sprakle4,

I understand all of your pain, my wife grabbed all of her clothing and bathroom stuff yesterday. It was extremely painful and sad, but you need to do something for youself, like everyone said. It does help. I took my dog to a friends and watched him play with his kids. The joy I saw there made it a little easier for awhile, that short will felt great. Helped me sleep.

It will get better, today was a better day, for most of it, but the hope is that everyday isn't all bad.

This place helps a lot, stay involved in posting, it does wonders.

Bob


----------



## snoopybowl (Jul 7, 2010)

I can understand the craziness. Me and my ex wife are divorced in paperwork sense. It is an uncontested divorce. Just waiting for the judge to finalize. She cheated about a year after we married and she came from an abusive relationship. I forgave the infidelity and looked past the anger and the constant urge to go back to her ex the father of her two boys. I bought in to her good days and the kids. Well now it has been three months since we first filed our divorce she has gone and spent the night at another guys house and constantly stays the weekend at her ex's house. I torment myself as I know she doesn't make enough to support herself so I let her stay during the week with me. Nothing happens at all between us but part of me still wishes she would comfort me when I cry or feel down, but instead I get an angry sigh. She has been hurt by her ex again and I am there to just hold her and tell her it is okay. Everyone tells me to kick her out, but I can't be that heartless even though she seems like she is. I have good days and bad days.


----------



## Brewster 59 (Jun 19, 2010)

snoopybowl said:


> I can understand the craziness. Me and my ex wife are divorced in paperwork sense. It is an uncontested divorce. Just waiting for the judge to finalize. She cheated about a year after we married and she came from an abusive relationship. I forgave the infidelity and looked past the anger and the constant urge to go back to her ex the father of her two boys. I bought in to her good days and the kids. Well now it has been three months since we first filed our divorce she has gone and spent the night at another guys house and constantly stays the weekend at her ex's house. I torment myself as I know she doesn't make enough to support herself so I let her stay during the week with me. Nothing happens at all between us but part of me still wishes she would comfort me when I cry or feel down, but instead I get an angry sigh. She has been hurt by her ex again and I am there to just hold her and tell her it is okay. Everyone tells me to kick her out, but I can't be that heartless even though she seems like she is. I have good days and bad days.


:scratchhead:You must either be a masochist or a glutton for punishment. Its not your problem how she lives she made her choices. Why would you subject yourself to this pain? Hell she doesnt treat you like a friend or show any appriciation for you helping her out? Get rid of her and move on


----------

